# Cpt 92558 and medicaid



## LaceyCanon (Jun 14, 2016)

I am having an issue with medicaid-they do not pay for the 92558, but in their manual it states for hearing screening for EPSDT patients under 21 use V5008-EP. So can this be billed to replace the 92558.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 14, 2016)

If Medicaid says to use code XYZ for the service you should use the code they tell you to use.


----------



## LaceyCanon (Jun 14, 2016)

LaceyR13 said:


> I am having an issue with medicaid-they do not pay for the 92558, but in their manual it states for hearing screening for EPSDT patients under 21 use V5008-EP. So can this be billed to replace the 92558.



I am asking if the 92558 is equivalent to V5008??


----------

